# HELP!



## Pinkett (Mar 21, 2010)

I am almost at the end of my tether, as I have been suffering IBS for the past 9yrs without much help from anyone including my doctor. I am hoping that as I assume the members of this forum all suffer IBS in one way or another, I may be able to finally recieve some answers to a few questions I have. I am severely limited in what I can do, what I can eat, and where I can go as I never know what my IBS is going to do. Can anyone here give me any ideas on how to get this condition under some sort of control? At the moment my bowel goes from constipation to diareah within minutes. Also after eating I instantly need to go the toilet which can be embarrasing depending on the situation. Is there anything I can do to control this?Also, another HUGELY annoying thing has been happening to me for the past few days. I cannot stop breaking wind and when I do it is the worst smell imaginable (sorry) I can't think of anything i've done different that could have caused this. Any ideas?Finally, any feedback I recieve from anybody would be really appreciated if just for the fact of knowing i'm not alone with this horrible thing.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Pinkett WelcomeFinding symptom management _is_ possible. It just takes loads of trial & error and some time. Look at ALL of our forums.. and go to the ones that match your worst symptoms. Read about what others have tried.. post your questions and we will do our best to help.For instance If you are having loads of gas.. have you been to our Gas / Flatulence / Bloating / Incontinence / Fecal Body Odor Forum?Use the site navigator at the bottom right of every page to get there.All the best


----------

